# Wood-stave Grain Bin



## Wilberton (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's a couple of picture of an old wooden grain bin that I recently took down and am moving to my property. 

























My Farm Site - Hedgewoodacres.com


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

When you reassemble it how do you keep the pieces standing upright until you get the last piece in place?


----------



## Wilberton (Jul 16, 2013)

There's a wire rod that runs around the inside- top and bottom. Just clamp it between two 2X4s and wire the boards up to. The "staves" are 1.3/4 inch by 6 inch tounge and groove so I will only have to wire every 5th board or so. When its done I will put the hoops around it. All-in-all its just a large barrel.



fishhead said:


> When you reassemble it how do you keep the pieces standing upright until you get the last piece in place?


----------

